# late August - mid September temperatures



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

We are thinking about going to Switzerland next late August to mid September. However, we love the heat and sunbathing, and I am not sure where we should go in this lovely country to get the best temperatures. In the long distant past I have only visited Switzerland in June (and Austria in June/July).

Obviously if we are high up we would expect lower temperatures. I got a shock when I put in a relevant date on weatherunderground and found that Zermatt which we would like to visit, staying nearby on a site, was only 6C around the 10th of September this year!

I guess we would be better in the valleys than going up anywhere higher. Would be grateful for any advice. Thanks.

Ant


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We once visited Zermatt early Sept and it was beautiful. Not sunbathing weather but sunny and comfortable during the day. Night time had a bit of a nip but good for cosying up, we were in a hotel (it was pre-motorhome days) and they had an excellent log fire and it still looked beautiful outside. Perfect for walking.
Sal


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

August is usually blazing hot in Switzerland, even in the mountains - but having said that, in 2009 we suddenly had snow in August !! (We are in the Vaud region) The air temperature begins to drop in September and it can be a bit fresh, especially mornings and evenings, although the sun may still be shining. Mind you, you can get a lovely tan in February in the mountains...!


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you.

I have now discovered that further over on Lake Maggiore there is a sub-tropical climate, palm trees, etc. and that is where we are heading for 9 nights. It seems this is quite a different climate from the rest of Switzerland and the warmest by quite a bit, especially just off season.

Prices in Switzerland are pretty horrendous, though...


----------



## baz3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, we toured across europe this September, through Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Germany, Switzerland, and Italy. The weather was a bit mixed in Schauffhaussen( overnight parking available at rhine falls about 7 euro overnight good toilet/ shower) and Luzern( stayed at lido camping and got bus into town about 40 euro...) so we headed south to Locarno( stayed at camping delta- expensive- 38 euro no electic!) but five min cycle to town and right on lake and it was lovely - 26 degrees. We spent six days on lake Maggiorre( camping solicio 20euro and camping parisi 22 euro - these are both in italy) on the swiss and italian sides and were swimming in the lake. We headed back to Zermatt( stayed in Tasch and got train to zermatt camping alphubel 32 euro)after that and it was a bit cloudy and cooler but still not cold. It turned wet when we got to Lauterbrunnen( camping jungfrau 34 euro) so we didn't stay there too long, although would love to go back as there is so much to do - if you have plenty money.... We drove round the lake to Thun then south to Gruyers where we stayed(les sapins Epagny 21 euro) we then headed in to france from there.

We found that the sun was still pretty warm during the day but cooler at night and in the morning so remember to pack your shorts as well as the wooly jumpers...

Hope this info is of use to you , Brian.


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Sounds fab! The cost of an A pitch with elec is going to be 71CHF next summer (mid season) - around £45, for two adults. B pitch is £40. This is horrendous and what you used to pay 3 or 4 years ago on the outskirts of Rome, but for a mobile home!!

And you can't even wild camp in CH like we do in France to save money. So it is all pay out.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

When you have the most beautiful country in the world, which every one wants to visit, you can charge what you like - and they do. For everything, and not just campsite fees.


----------



## baz3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeh we found switzerland v expensive but prices do look worse as priced in swiss francs.
If you are staying in Locarno we did see overnight parking round the corner from camping Delta. I think it was 20 euro for 24hrs with a toilet nearby.... there were quite a few vans parked up, handy for town.
Since being home we looked at caravan club book and if you pre book sites through them they work out cheaper. maybe worth a look....


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, it would be brilliant to park outside - but as we plan a stay of 9 nights, could not be sure of getting a spot. I think it will be a case of digging deep into the holiday budget just that once. We think we had better do it while we have the van as hotels would be out of the question no doubt. As we are not retired yet, we only have the van for 2 or 3 years (one gone already) as a trial run. Now we know we enjoy it and it will be even better when we have longer abroad in later life. I think if you only have a week or two away it is actually, in the main, better to fly and get there quickly! I must say, we do enjoy having our bikes with us, even if we miss the ease of a hire car. Electric bikes or a scooter later though!


----------

